# Price of Giant African



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Is £10 too much to pay for a Giant African Mantis?

Thanks


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 24, 2007)

Depends what age the mantis is???


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

well it varies last time I got one it was about 2ns/3rd instar but another time it was 1 shed from adulthood.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 24, 2007)

£10 is to much for a 2/3rd instar mantis but is about right for a subadult, thid guy has the right prices  ,

http://www.bugzuk.com/mantis.htm


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Giant africans are the _Sphodomantis Centralis_ aren't they? I'd still be paying way too much. Ahh well.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Was this a pet shop price Rory?


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Yar


----------



## jarek (Jul 24, 2007)

> Was this a pet shop price Rory?


I think so because always when I going to petshop in leeds and if there are mantids, they always are the same price which is £10.


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

Yea, okay...I thought it probably would be. I wouldn't reccomend buying from petshops, they are overpriced, and nearly always label the species wrong!


----------



## Asa (Jul 24, 2007)

You can buy them from pet shops in the UK?!

That's not fair


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not too expensive if it's worth more than 10 pounds to you.


----------



## Ian (Jul 25, 2007)

> You can buy them from pet shops in the UK?!That's not fair


Yea, they seem to be pretty popular in pet shops. I think nearly all of UK hobbyists start from pet shop mantids, then after going online, realise they got ripped of for a species that was labelled incorrectly!

You not got them in the shops over there?


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

> > You can buy them from pet shops in the UK?!That's not fair
> 
> 
> Yea, they seem to be pretty popular in pet shops. I think nearly all of UK hobbyists start from pet shop mantids, then after going online, realise they got ripped of for a species that was labelled incorrectly!
> ...


I doubt there is one pet shop in the US that sells live praying mantids, regardless of species.


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2007)

Aqualand in Des Moines, Illinois Sells them


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't live in Illinois


----------



## ben-sharp1 (Aug 14, 2007)

I've never seen them in any uk pet shops?! i wish i had becuse it never would have taken me so long to get in to the hobby! I've been in so many pet shops over the years looking for weird and wonderful creatures i would have noticed.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 14, 2007)

i didnt find any in pet shops untill i started the hobby and they started popping up, buying online is easier, cheaper and is more exciting when the post man brings a parcel to the door


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

No exotic mantis for sale in the US petshop


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 14, 2007)

No exotic mantis for sale in the US petshop


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

I wonder why. I should start a pet shop now.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

> I wonder why. I should start a pet shop now.


HAHA!! RIGHT behind you! Mantids and other crazy inverts!!!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 15, 2007)

> No exotic mantis for sale in the US petshop


Cant find ANY mantis in ANY petshop!!! :shock: :lol: love that thing!! ^^^^


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 15, 2007)

We sell mantis to a pet shop, and they never have any left when I go back (and it seems like I live at the pet store) so I never get to see them displayed....

They always want more, and they are even happy with the captive bred locals.

The owner says he once consigned two $300 Mantis, and they died before anyone bought them. What on earth did he buy?

We really cant sell many here in California, its illegal to import them in to CA technically, so the pet stores are afraid to carry any now .


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 1, 2007)

> Aqualand in Des Moines, Illinois Sells them


Actually i think you mean iowa... :roll: its close to illinois though


----------

